# Can anyone ID this kitchen knife?



## waveriderj7 (Jun 19, 2012)

Can anyone ID this knife. Markings say REAL KEEN stainless steal.

http://s1066.photobucket.com/albums/u409/waveriderj71/?action=view&current=1340114448.jpg


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Sure looks like a saw to me.

REAL KEEN is the brand name it seems with some googling.

perhaps a bone saw for  buthchering?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Real Keen was a knife brand  manufactured by Robinson Cutlery -- the company which currently makes Oneida and a lot more.  At least I'm fairly sure that Robinson was the parent.

This particular knife is a bread knife / slicer, NOT a bone saw -- although props to Phatch because the knife certainly looks aggressive. 

Putting together a lot of things, my guess is that it was made either just before or after WWII.  In other words, late 30s, late 40s, or early 50s. 

If you really want to nail down the particulars, a phone call to Robinson to find the right person (if there is one), followed by an e-mail with a picture is probably your best bet.

BDL


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

damn, looks like a pre-electric sawzall


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

It looks like the teeth alternate bent directions creating a kerf like a saw. At least in that pic.


----------



## knifesavers (Oct 5, 2011)

I`ve seen a similar style edge in a catalog and it was either listed as a cake or frozen food knife. I do not have them handy right now.

I have an old Robinson 8 inch carbon steel chef and it rocks


----------

